# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Если есть доказательства отклонений.

## Алексей Кузьмик

Если группа лиц пересекает океан на корабле с целью попасть в место со строго отмеченными координатами, то все члены экипажа и пассажиры заинтересованны в своевременной идентификации отклонений от курса, сбоя навигационного оборудования и тем более повреждений корпуса ниже ватер линии. Так же вся команда заинтересованна в использовании лицензионного программного обеспечения, то есть соответствующего целевому строгому коду разработчика, утвержденного министерством транспорта. Поэтому если кто либо из экипажа данного судна или даже судна идущего в противоположном направлении заявляет о наличии у него доказательств того или иного сбоя в системе или отклонения от курса, то команда в обязательном порядке рассмотрит его доводы, ведь даже если они окажутся ложными, то потеря времени будет несоизмеримо менее существенна, чем гибель экипажа и судна. Одновременно с этим, если представить себе, что по каким то причинам цели всего экипажа или отдельных его лиц будут втайне противоречить объявленному пассажирам курсу, то при таких обстоятельствах недобросовестный экипаж будет избегать распространения любой информации и доказательств об отклонениях от курса или повреждениях судна. Доброжелатель всегда будет стремиться своевременно передать другу его результаты обследования и назначенные врачом рецепты, но недоброжелатель будет не рад этому. Так Бхактисидханта Сарасвати обоснованно именовал другом каждого, кто критикует Его. И тут справедливо не может быть никакой субординации, ведь если отец по невнимательности шагает в яму, то долг сына в своих же интересах окрикнуть его. Порядочный джентельмен или купец, чье благосостояние традиционно зависело от твердости, цены его слова, всегда согласится на судебный процесс или даже сам потребует его и будет рад ответить на все вопросы участников процесса, если возымеют место обвинения его в недобросовестности. Вор же напротив всегда под разными предлогами будет избегать публичных разбирательств, поскольку он и так знает своё положение преступника и охотно принимает его в корыстных целях. Прабхупада не только активно приглашал любого критика или даже просто псевдо просветителя на публичный диспут, но и многократно завещал всем своим последователям аргументированно отвечать на обвинения и разоблачать всех тех, чьи слова не соответствуют точным законам шастр, бросая им вызов. Всвязи со всем выше указанным, я хотел бы спросить у вас:

Какие действия предусмотрены, если например кто либо из посетителей данного форума сообщит о наличии у него доказательств отклонений официальных лиц, руководящих органов в целом или отдельных проповедников и попросит публично рассмотреть эти доводы, ответить на вопросы как в судебном процессе и предоставить обоснования их позиции на основе общего авторитета ( Прабхупады), или своего рода право устанавливающие документы их заявлений? 

Если наш курс полностью соответствует заявке и мы уверены в своей добросовестности и порядочности наших лидеров, то по идее мы с радостью рассмотрим все доводы и легко ответим на них публично и если даже эти доводы окажутся не существенными, то мы в очередной раз укрепим людей в их доверии нам, публично опровергнув обвинения. Если же будем избегать ответа, то на что кроме нашей неуверенности в собственных словах, и в тех авторитетах, которых мы публично объявляем таковыми, это может указать? На не желание тратить время? Но ведь это равносильно тому, что врач не хочет тратить служебное время на лечение больных, а полицейский на борьбу с преступностью, такой врач сам понесет убытки от распространяющихся инфекций, а полицейский станет жертвой растущего беспорядка.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я вас понимаю и тоже согласен с тем, что нужно все прояснять, а не слепо верить в лидеров. Единственная проблема состоит в том, что данный Форум не является форумом лидеров, где бы они присутствовали и принимали живое участие в дискуссиях. Мои неоднократные попытки привлечь лидеров российского ОСК сюда не увенчались успехом. Если они и присутствуют здесь, то лишь в ролях тайных наблюдателей. Почему они не хотят участвовать в открытых дебатах на острые темы, мне неизвестно, но таковы факты. Обычно они ссылаются на нехватку времени и на то, что все эти интернет-дискуссии бессмысленны. Да, обсуждения в интернете неэффективны и это так. Обсуждать темы вживую значительно быстрее и эффективнее. Но поскольку интернет стал неотъемлемой частью жизни современного общества, то игнорировать этот ресурс не очень разумно. Или должна быть живая альтернатива. Например, можно было бы взять пример с главы нашего государства, который раз в год устраивает публичные ответы на вопросы граждан, хотя все эти и проходит жесткую премодерацию. В идеале лидеры должны быть всегда открыты для обратной связи, чтобы не наростало ощущение оторванности руководства от масс, и чтобы все опасения и сомнения вовремя прояснялись. Увы, пока такой системы связи с массами у нас нет, к великому сожалению. Это порождает множество всяких альтернативных взгядов, которые могли бы быть частью единства при наличии открытого диалога. Больше мне добавить нечего по этому вопросу.

----------

